# FFA stripping for BHM!



## KittyKitten (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 21, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh my goodness!



That's just mean


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 21, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh my goodness!




Not bad. A good basso, and his microphone manners are impeccable.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

Booooooo!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh you are just the worst kind of person.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 21, 2010)

...I know I'm a bimbo, but can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm thinking it's a "Chocoroll" similar to a rickroll ... amirite?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 22, 2010)

ban!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 22, 2010)

now you're gonna have to woman up and strip for us?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> now you're gonna have to woman up and strip for us?



In the corner, TheMidlyStrangeone. Bad bad bad!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 22, 2010)

TayRoll!!!!

I was really hoping for a rickroll so I coudl listen to the song, but this works too.

Of course, happyface, you realize Chocolate Rain is now your obligatory new nickname?


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 22, 2010)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## escapist (Jun 22, 2010)

Can we link to Porn in here cause I do know some Free Tube sites that have FFA's enjoying their BHM's?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

Just to bring sexy back...here are some honorable mentions ...(hey we need good pr)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 22, 2010)

escapist said:


> Can we link to Porn in here cause I do know some Free Tube sites that have FFA's enjoying their BHM's?



HAHA they might take it down though.xD.



chicken legs said:


> Just to bring sexy back...here are some honorable mentions ...(hey we need good pr)



And good lord those were priceless and WONDERFUL!!!!!:happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Just to bring sexy back...here are some honorable mentions ..



heheh...looking back Idk if that waz good pr..lol:doh:...except for the guy with the nipple rings:eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> TayRoll!!!!
> 
> I was really hoping for a rickroll so I coudl listen to the song, but this works too.
> 
> Of course, happyface, you realize Chocolate Rain is now your obligatory new nickname?



He looks like Janet Jackson's twin brother <smirks>


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 22, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> heheh...looking back Idk if that waz good pr..lol:doh:...except for the guy with the nipple rings:eat2:



Still it's good eye candy for the ladies when they go on the thread xD.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 22, 2010)

escapist said:


> Can we link to Porn in here cause I do know some Free Tube sites that have FFA's enjoying their BHM's?



they probably would remove. But I think the *P*oor *M*embers here deserve the link


----------



## escapist (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> they probably would remove. But I think the *P*oor *M*embers here deserve the link



I agree but I'm not fond of violations. I have to say though, the quality of BHM porn out there is just not good. The one I found that had a really hot girl, had a very distractingly ugly guy (to me). Most of them are shall I say slight BHM's. I don't know if its cause I'm an SSBHM that I have a hard time seeing that as even BHM porn, more just kind of, "average" beer guy guts on video.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

escapist said:


> I agree but I'm not fond of violations. I have to say though, the quality of BHM porn out there is just not good. The one I found that had a really hot girl, had a very distractingly ugly guy (to me). Most of them are shall I say slight BHM's. I don't know if its cause I'm an SSBHM that I have a hard time seeing that as even BHM porn, more just kind of, "average" beer guy guts on video.



I'm sure it can't be just you. Even when you aren't looking for porn, when you google "fat man's belly", you still get more than a few very average looking images of middle america. Guys that are ten and twenty pounds overweight. Really fat men really haven't followed the trend of documenting their every move with a publicly viewed picture. We still aren't in any way comfortable with the idea that women find us attractive.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm sure it can't be just you. Even when you aren't looking for porn, when you google "fat man's belly", you still get more than a few very average looking images of middle america. Guys that are ten and twenty pounds overweight. Really fat men really haven't followed the trend of documenting their every move with a publicly viewed picture. We still aren't in any way comfortable with the idea that women find us attractive.



Well, many people have a different perspective of it. I remember talking to a classmate a few months ago about an ex-boyfriend of hers, and she mentioned he had gotten OMG SO FAT since they broke up. So she shows me a current picture of him, and the guy is barely chubby. I was dissapointed.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, many people have a different perspective of it. I remember talking to a classmate a few months ago about an ex-boyfriend of hers, and she mentioned he had gotten OMG SO FAT since they broke up. So she shows me a current picture of him, and the guy is barely chubby. I was dissapointed.



Sorry, FFA nature is still quite alien to me. That made me guffaw.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, many people have a different perspective of it. I remember talking to a classmate a few months ago about an ex-boyfriend of hers, and she mentioned he had gotten OMG SO FAT since they broke up. So she shows me a current picture of him, and the guy is barely chubby. I was dissapointed.



so essentially you're saying that some women consider even a few pounds overweight to be massive?

Whatever happened to all that stuff about how men are pigs when they call a chick in a size 14 fat?


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so essentially you're saying that some women consider even a few pounds overweight to be massive?
> 
> Whatever happened to all that stuff about how men are pigs when they call a chick in a size 14 fat?


Turns out it's easier to make women as shallow as men, rather than raise men's standards.

Also makes both sides more profitable for our consumer society!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Turns out it's easier to make women as shallow as men, rather than raise men's standards.
> 
> Also makes both sides more profitable for our consumer society!



no joke... for those of us that can't guzzle enough slim fast, they now make a mint selling seatbelt extenders, and special shirts that promise to make our guts look smoother.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so essentially you're saying that some women consider even a few pounds overweight to be massive?
> 
> Whatever happened to all that stuff about how men are pigs when they call a chick in a size 14 fat?



I don't think men are pigs if they think a size 14 chick is fat. Everyone has a preference. Hell, some men think a size 8 is fat. Whatever.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I don't think men are pigs if they think a size 14 chick is fat. Everyone has a preference. Hell, some men think a size 8 is fat. Whatever.



But truthfully there's a few extra pounds, chunky, and actually fat. 

And let's clarify, I'm talking about people who assume fat=a lower form of life.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so essentially you're saying that some women consider even a few pounds overweight to be massive?
> 
> Whatever happened to all that stuff about how men are pigs when they call a chick in a size 14 fat?



Yes, it's ridiculous. I don't like to generalize, and it may be just be the people I know, but girls my age are _digustingly_ shallow about weight on guys. As soon as a man loses any muscle definition or regains a healthy body mass instead of the heroin-chic look (emancipated, visible ribs, hollow cheekbones...)that's so preffered, they won't look at him.

And yes, it applies to men as well. There are different levels of acceptance, from men who consider anything above a size 6 inexcusable to guys who don't mind their partner's weight at all, to guys who prefer the larger women. 

I mean, it all boils down to, as Melian put it, how much physical appearance matters in a relationship. Even if a person doesn't find their "perfect" person look-wise, there are plenty of other factors which play in and can make that issue less negative.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yes, it's ridiculous. I don't like to generalize, and it may be just be the people I know, but girls my age are _digustingly_ shallow about weight on guys. As soon as a man loses any muscle definition or regains a healthy body mass instead of the heroin-chic look (emancipated, visible ribs, hollow cheekbones...)that's so preffered, they won't look at him.
> 
> And yes, it applies to men as well. There are different levels of acceptance, from men who consider anything above a size 6 inexcusable to guys who don't mind their partner's weight at all, to guys who prefer the larger women.
> 
> I mean, it all boils down to, as Melian put it, how much physical appearance matters in a relationship. Even if a person doesn't find their "perfect" person look-wise, there are plenty of other factors which play in and can make that issue less negative.



And those shallow ones are the main ones that end up lonely and bitter.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> And those shallow ones are the main ones that end up lonely and bitter.



Is that why I'm not married?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

I want this SSBHM to strip for me....GOT DAYUM:eat1:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

so where is this FFA strip tease?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so where is this FFA strip tease?




Idk..still looking, but in the meantime...want to strip for me too:eat2:? I know you can drop it like its hot...









For those who are not hip the the term "drop it like its hot", may I offer a translation...


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Idk..still looking, but in the meantime...want to strip for me too:eat2:? I know you can drop it like its hot...


 
My goodies ain't free.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> My goodies ain't free.



the best things never are...


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so where is this FFA strip tease?



I was wondering the same thing. I know I would return the favor if a FFA stripped for me.


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Zowie (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm getting undressed while reading this thread, I think that counts.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm getting undressed while reading this thread, I think that counts.



It only counts if we can see it. :doh:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm getting undressed while reading this thread, I think that counts.




  ...


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Is that why I'm not married?



No, you will find the right lady.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 23, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I want this SSBHM to strip for me....GOT DAYUM:eat1:




Oh oh oh I remember when I found that vid on youtube one day I was like damn'


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm getting undressed while reading this thread, I think that counts.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 23, 2010)

I finally found a FFA stripping


----------



## Zowie (Jun 23, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I finally found a FFA stripping



Damn you. I spent most of yesterday watching Whose Line's, and just managed to tear myself off youtube.

On the other hand... I need to find some tassles and learn to do that. Serious cool.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 24, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Turns out it's easier to make women as shallow as men, rather than raise men's standards.
> 
> Also makes both sides more profitable for our consumer society!



That presupposes that women were less shallow to begin with, but sexual evolution demonstrates otherwise(given their greater selectivity, which confers a greater tendency to split hairs in their mating choices).


----------



## Delineator (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Just to bring sexy back...here are some honorable mentions ...(hey we need good pr)



Thanks ChickenL, from a BHM perspective the site indicated in the bottom photo is perhaps the most inspirational bit of info that DIMMS has ever conveyed(even though I suspect in the cases of genuine fat guys - not just out of shape body-builders - that it is largely prostitution based).


----------



## Delineator (Jun 24, 2010)

Testing to see if I can post.

Edit: is there something new members should know about moderation flags, lol?

Are they sensetive to content, or just length?

Seems random.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 24, 2010)

Delineator said:


> Testing to see if I can post.
> 
> Edit: is there something new members should know about moderation flags, lol?
> 
> ...



Never mind(can't erase post).


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Delineator said:


> Thanks ChickenL, from a BHM perspective the site indicated in the bottom photo is perhaps the most inspirational bit of info that DIMMS has ever conveyed(even though I suspect in the cases of genuine fat guys - not just out of shape body-builders - that it is largely prostitution based).



Hey...I'm seriously offended that you think they must be prostitutes. Is it so hard to fathom that they might be just drunk ass sluts looking for a photo opportunity...I mean really.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Hey...I'm seriously offended that you think they must be prostitutes. Is it so hard to fathom that they might be just drunk ass sluts looking for a photo opportunity...I mean really.




I mean the Pr0n, of course, not the pictures.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yes, it's ridiculous. I don't like to generalize, and it may be just be the people I know, but girls my age are _digustingly_ shallow about weight on guys. As soon as a man loses any muscle definition or regains a healthy body mass instead of the heroin-chic look (emancipated, visible ribs, hollow cheekbones...)that's so preffered, they won't look at him.
> 
> And yes, it applies to men as well. There are different levels of acceptance, from men who consider anything above a size 6



Yeah, but that's pretty rare.

This can be trivially confirmed in any single's bar or nightclub, where you can regularly observe skinny/buff guys stepping out with obese women(even if this only means they are in the range of 5'6' and 180 lbs or so, I still don't see endomorphic guys at *any* weight stepping out with slim hotties - not to say it doesn't happen).


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

Delineator said:


> Yeah, but that's pretty rare.
> 
> This can be trivially confirmed in any single's bar or nightclub, where you can regularly observe skinny/buff guys stepping out with obese women(even if this only means like 5'6' and 180 lbs, I still don't endomorphic guys at *any* weight stepping out with slim hotties - not to say it doesn't happen).



It's not as rare as you might think. At my high school there were pretty much just as extremely shallow girls as there were guys.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so essentially you're saying that some women consider even a few pounds overweight to be massive?
> 
> Whatever happened to all that stuff about how men are pigs when they call a chick in a size 14 fat?



It's levered as a diversion tactic.


But, I can confirm an imbalanced, sex-biased dynamic that weighs(lol) against BHMs.

I believe it is strategic(adaptive), in that if male BF requirements are sufficiently rigorous, they can effectively screen-out men with significant, bio-deterministic factors in endomorphy.

Sucks to be us.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

So I was thinking of Symmetry Breaker today...


It all comes down to personal preference. You're trying to lump everyone into the same statistics and evolutionary pattern, but you're looking at a far to small population sample to determine anything exact, and seem to want to disprove the fact that there's such a thing as an FFA, despite many girls not caring about the label in any way.

Not just about this most, but in general. You need to relax about the issue, it's not that serious.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> So I was thinking of Symmetry Breaker today...



Who's that?



> It all comes down to personal preference. You're trying to lump everyone into the same statistics and evolutionary pattern



But, we are all entangled within the same evolutionary patterns - that is how we can unify an evolutionary synthesis.



> , but you're looking at a far to small population sample to determine anything exact



I'm relating anecdotal evidence since I suspect this would not be a receptive forum for more significant statistical findings(am I wrong about this?).

And at least these anecdotes are observing more typical populations than the DIMMS BHM/FFA forum (which I think everyone can agree on is about as atypical as a population can get).

Given this, what should one reasonably conclude about the likely frequency of FFAs in the general population(a subject you brought up, not me)? 



> , and seem to want to disprove the fact that there's such a thing as an FFA, despite many girls not caring about the label in any way.



My biases can't disprove anything(and thus are an irrelevant point of consideration) - only the evidence can do that.



> Not just about this most, but in general. You need to relax about the issue, it's not that serious.



I'm perfectly relaxed - I'm just chilling through inquiry.

How about you?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anyone else feel kind of stupid while reading ^'s posts? Or is it just me?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> So I was thinking of Symmetry Breaker today...
> 
> 
> It all comes down to personal preference. You're trying to lump everyone into the same statistics and evolutionary pattern, but you're looking at a far to small population sample to determine anything exact, and seem to want to disprove the fact that there's such a thing as an FFA, despite many girls not caring about the label in any way.
> ...



I'm glad you remembered the handle. I couldn't for the life of me put my finger on it.

Where's blue eyed banshee ? I suspect we have an upcoming clean up on aisle 4.


----------



## Dlux (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope, not just you...


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

Delineator said:


> And at least these anecdotes are observing more typical populations than the DIMMS BHM/FFA forum (which I think everyone can agree on is about as atypical as a population can get).



And even here, it's mostly populated by lonely BHMs.


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> So I was thinking of Symmetry Breaker today...
> 
> 
> It all comes down to personal preference. You're trying to lump everyone into the same statistics and evolutionary pattern, but you're looking at a far to small population sample to determine anything exact, and seem to want to disprove the fact that there's such a thing as an FFA, despite many girls not caring about the label in any way.
> ...



I don't know, seems pretty serious to me.

I'm sure most BHM would concur(why do you think we're here to begin with), if they were honest(and didn't let this guy rub them the wrong way).


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm glad you remembered the handle. I couldn't for the life of me put my finger on it.
> 
> Where's blue eyed banshee ? I suspect we have an upcoming clean up on aisle 4.



What exactly is your issue here?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

GiantGil said:


> And even here, it's mostly populated by lonely BHMs.



Yeah but let's be fair. I look around, I look around. Here there's at least one active female poster that parallels to each active male poster. And knowing what little I do about FFAs the majority of the women here have a tendency to be just like the FAs on the main board in that they do a lot of lurking and ogling from afar.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

GiantGil said:


> I'm sure most BHM would concur(why do you think we're here to begin with), if they were honest(and didn't let this guy rub them the wrong way).



I do think he has some valid points, but he's presenting them in a negative, argumental way. In that sense, yeah, he's going to get under a few member's skin. 


I call troll.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

GiantGil said:


> What exactly is your issue here?



My issue? We can take that to pm if you like.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I do think he has some valid points, but he's presenting them in a negative, argumental way. In that sense, yeah, he's going to get under a few member's skin.
> 
> 
> I call troll.



I can't even tell that he's being argumentative. I literally have no idea what he's saying, I need a damn translator here.


----------



## HeartsBHM (Jun 25, 2010)

GiantGil said:


> What exactly is your issue here?



A little pedantic.

It's depressing(and maybe controversial), but I have to admit to being weirdly fascinated by some of his posts.

Dunno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I do think he has some valid points, but he's presenting them in a negative, argumental way. In that sense, yeah, he's going to get under a few member's skin.
> 
> 
> I call troll.



This is Symmetry Breaker. I, cause I can only speak for me, despise people who attempt make it sound as if being fat AND male means you're a pathetic schlub who NEVER gets laid. 

I am not pathetic. The only reason I don't get laid very often is because I'm a picky SOB.


----------



## HeartsBHM (Jun 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I can't even tell that he's being argumentative.



I don't think he is being argumentetive. 

I don't know who everyone thinks he might be, or what this person might have done in the past to warrant such hostility.

But maybe people shouldn't jump to conclusions.

So far at least, I don't see that he's done anything to warrant a banning(yet).


----------



## HeartsBHM (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> This is Symmetry Breaker. I, cause I can only speak for me, despise people who attempt make it sound as if being fat AND male means you're a pathetic schlub who NEVER gets laid.
> 
> I am not pathetic. The only reason I don't get laid very often is because I'm a picky SOB.



I agree, this Symmetry guy shouldn't have characterized BHMs as 'desperate'(I don't think they are BTW, as many BBW can attest!).

However, I've seen alot worse go without scrutiny around here.

Do you have IP information to make the connection between the two?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

HeartsBHM said:


> I don't think he is being argumentetive.
> 
> I don't know who everyone thinks he might be, or what this person might have done in the past to warrant such hostility.
> 
> ...



I just find it suspicious that three newbs seem to want to band together in agreement to support someone who sounds an awful lot like his predecessor.

Tell you what newbs? I'll drop my suspicions if you're each willing to take a pic with a sign that says "I am not Symmetry breaker."


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah but let's be fair. I look around, I look around. Here there's at least one active female poster that parallels to each active male poster. And knowing what little I do about FFAs the majority of the women here have a tendency to be just like the FAs on the main board in that they do a lot of lurking and ogling from afar.



Maybe they like the attention, and want to keep our spirits up(which I appreciate).

But, I'll admit I don't know much about FFA, which is maybe the problem(but then, I don't know anyone who does know much about FFA) and the reason why I'm here.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I just find it suspicious that three newbs seem to want to band together in agreement to support someone who sounds an awful lot like his predecessor.
> 
> Tell you what newbs? I'll drop my suspicions if you're each willing to take a pic with a sign that says "I am not Symmetry breaker."



Oh shit, I'm not the only horribly paranoid person on this side of the planet.  Stldpn, you're my new favourite person.


But... On the other hand. They didn't know what happened first time around and wouldn't recognize the feel of Symmetry Breaker's posts.


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I just find it suspicious that three newbs seem to want to band together in agreement to support someone who sounds an awful lot like his predecessor.
> 
> Tell you what newbs? I'll drop my suspicions if you're each willing to take a pic with a sign that says "I am not Symmetry breaker."




Are you for real?

Dude, people disagree - get over it.

If he is a troll, he'll slip up sooner or later(the best way to smoke out a troll is to ignore him).

You seem like otherwise a pretty cool cat(from the posts I've read), but whoever you think this guy is(or whatever he did to you), you shouldn't let it get to you.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh shit, I'm not the only horribly paranoid person on this side of the planet.  Stldpn, you're my new favourite person.
> 
> 
> But... On the other hand. They didn't know what happened first time around and wouldn't recognize the feel of Symmetry Breaker's posts.



Unless they are symmetry breaker... I'm only suspicious because Banshee happened to mention at the time that the guy/girl/troll (after being banned) had come back in and attempted to create ghost accounts.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Unless they are symmetry breaker... I'm only suspicious because Banshee happened to mention at the time that the guy/girl/troll (after being banned) had come back in and attempted to create ghost accounts.



I think you're Symmetry Breaker.

Stldpn, in the subforum, with the keyboard.


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think you're Symmetry Breaker.
> 
> Stldpn, in the subforum, with the keyboard.




You just broke my brain. :bow:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

We are ALL Symmetry Breaker.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 25, 2010)

GiantGil said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Dude, people disagree - get over it.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. I'm fer real. This is my fer real I'm having difficulty accepting this guys argument face. 




[/IMG]


----------



## Zowie (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a sock about to kick you in the head.


Well, whatever, if it's a troll then great, early spotting. And kudos to the troll for putting SO MUCH DAMN EFFORT into this. It is time to get a hobby, sweetheart.

And if Deliniator isn't a troll, then I'm sorry, we're all douchebags.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think you're Symmetry Breaker.
> 
> Stldpn, in the subforum, with the keyboard.



I'm not literate enough to be symmetry breaker. Remember? I'm the guy who says RAHR!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> There's a sock about to kick you in the head.
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, if it's a troll then great, early spotting. And kudos to the troll for putting SO MUCH DAMN EFFORT into this. It is time to get a hobby, sweetheart.
> ...



I'm not sorry. But, I'm a douche nozzle not a douche bag.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not literate enough to be symmetry breaker. Remember? I'm the guy who says RAHR!



Hahaha, I think I missed that particular joke. Rawr. 

Shit, that man had some mad vocabulary going on. Best troll EVER.


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> There's a sock about to kick you in the head.
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, if it's a troll then great, early spotting. And kudos to the troll for putting SO MUCH DAMN EFFORT into this. It is time to get a hobby, sweetheart.



Is trolling a hobby?

Given his post count I'm not sure it takes up much time, anyway.

I have to say though, that I'm really digging this thread(I love the tense paranoid atmosphere).


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

yes and if it's your hobby you can write about it in the hobby thread =P


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm not sorry. But, I'm a *douche nozzle *not a douche bag.



Adam Carolla fan?


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> yes and if it's your hobby you can write about it in the hobby thread =P



:facepalm:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> Adam Carolla fan?



nah not so much


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

:doh: just saying



GiantGil said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## Delineator (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> This is Symmetry Breaker.



The *horror*.

If Symmetry was such a toxic influence, why haven't his posts been nuked?



> I, cause I can only speak for me, despise people who attempt make it sound as if being fat AND male means you're a pathetic schlub who NEVER gets laid.
> 
> I am not pathetic. The only reason I don't get laid very often is because I'm a picky SOB.



Yeah, the desperate fat guy is such a popular and pervasive stereo-type, I guess I've just grown a thick skin about it.

Trying to fight it is a bit like tilting at wind-mills.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 26, 2010)

Well how about that FFA strippin for the BHM!!!!!
So exciting.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We are ALL Symmetry Breaker.



It sounds like this Symmetry guy owned this place or something, like, WTF.


----------



## Delineator (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah.. I'm fer real. This is my fer real I'm having difficulty accepting this guys argument face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh, oh. *gulp*


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

Delineator said:


> The *horror*.
> 
> If Symmetry was such a toxic influence, why haven't his posts been nuked?
> 
> ...



Because it takes a lot more than he ever had to get your posts deleted. 

But hey you sound like, you might be on your way.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Well how about that FFA strippin for the BHM!!!!!
> So exciting.



RAWR where is happyface when you need her? I think she's mad at me.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> RAWR where is happyface when you need her? I think she's mad at me.



UH oh tisk tisk tisk how can a person make Happyface mad 

Hahaha I just know I never would want to be that person hahahahaha.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 26, 2010)

Delineator said:


> Yeah, but that's pretty rare.
> 
> This can be trivially confirmed in any single's bar or nightclub, where you can regularly observe skinny/buff guys stepping out with obese women(even if this only means they are in the range of 5'6' and 180 lbs or so, I still don't see endomorphic guys at *any* weight stepping out with slim hotties - not to say it doesn't happen).





stldpn said:


> ***heheh...the sock***
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These posts remind me of a discussion I had with Escapist. I told him some of the reason guys on the board can't relate to you is because you're a FA (or very bisizual) and because of your body type. He is a mesomorph/endomorph body type that leans more to the mesomorph. Looking at other Bhm's here ..Stldpn is another example of a mesomorph/endomorph that leans more toward the mesomorph side. It took a long time for both of us to get used to each other because I always avoided mesomorphs. I have more of a endomorph/ectomorph body type which he wasn't used to either. No matter how hard I worked out in the past...I still had a soft body. It was a pet peeve I had to get over.

I don't wear the point was..but I'm kinda turned on now..lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> RAWR where is happyface when you need her? I think she's mad at me.



Now you know I can never be mad at you!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 26, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> UH oh tisk tisk tisk how can a person make Happyface mad
> 
> Hahaha I just know I never would want to be that person hahahahaha.



Believe me, you don't want to see me mad! But I'm happy right now.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Believe me, you don't want to see me mad! But I'm happy right now.



Exactly I don't want to see you mad probably an explosion would happen haha,:happy:


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't make me *hungry* ... you wouldn't like me when i'm *hungry*!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 26, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Don't make me *hungry* ... you wouldn't like me when i'm *hungry*!



Hahaha nice very nice.:happy:


----------



## GiantGil (Jun 28, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Believe me, you don't want to see me mad! But I'm happy right now.



It almost looks like *blood* is dripping from your lower lip.


----------

